# carving training



## NCTREE (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking to learn some wood carving as a service to offer to my customers when I remove trees. I live in southeastern PA. does anyone know of someone who offers training in this region?


----------



## xtreemcarver (Oct 16, 2009)

some of the best carvers in the world live in southeastern pa, particularly brian ruth and ben risney. check them out on mastersofthechainsaw.com. brian offers classes in japan but i don't know if he has anything set up state side. believe me when i say that these are the guys you want to learn from, the best. as for me im located in georgia and soon to be in north carolina so im no real help, sorry.


----------

